
Intercom raises $50m - ashdav
https://blog.intercom.io/50m-round-ceo-message/
======
eoghan
CEO of Intercom here.

We launched here, 1,741 days ago apparently! :flushed:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2718354](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2718354)

Thank you for your help along the way. The HN community has always been really
good to us.

------
cyberferret
A cool video! We have built a SaaS app and a bootstrapping on the smell of an
oily rag, so have minimised our costs on all third party tools, but we spent
up to subscribe to Intercom and glad we did, because the ROI has been
excellent.

Hope to see them become bigger and stronger, same as I hope we can make a
similar announcement about our app in the future! :)

------
ngoeke
Love the casual tone of this. No fancy champagne party, just a VLOG style
video from the CEO. We need more of this kind of modesty and humility. Thanks
for building this!

